# Sekonda Bargain Time?



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Fleabaying about after midnight and found this in a jobbie lot of stuff!










The one on the right of course. Now, a) I'm not a fan of quartz, and







I'm not sure if this should be posted here, in Japanese watches (movement is signed Japan) or even maybe "Military Inspired", but I wanted a cheap beater to take on holiday to Italy that would look reasonable.









Do they come much cheaper for a reasonable looking watch? Six! vintage watches for Â£5.20 inc Post and Packing, so that's about 87p each. Went up town today and picked up a battery (Ooops - cell







) for it at Â£1.99, stuck it in, cleaned it up and hey presto, watch for Hols at Â£2.86p - Bejasus, the bracelet's signed and everything. Happy Man!









No box or papers right enough, but who cares!

QUESTION:- Anyone know exactly what this might be and where to get a destruction booklet for it to work the pushers and what they supposed to do? It doesn't look a lot different to many of the quartz chrono offerings about at Â£30.00 plus!

Thoughts welcomed!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

More on this - been playing and found out the top RH sub is simply an 0-24 hrs one, runs in synch with the main hands - so there's the 24hr Military Influence.

The 6 o'clock position sub is seconds. a push on the top pusher starts it off. A second push there stops it, a third lets it go again from where it was, like a pause?

A push on the lower pusher stops the secs sub, and a second push here makes it flyback to the start point. The "other" LH sub is obviously a minutes to an hour timer, and increments with the seconds sub as above, and does a flyback again as above. The puzzlement I have is that the secs and mins subs don't actually zero, they start from 30 secs and 15 minutes respectively, and flyback to there also.

There's no sign whatsoever that the watch has ever been tampered with or botched in any way, so would any of you experts have an explanation? I have to say it's a bit annoying (what do you expect for Â£2.87), and I seriously doubt if I would ever have a use for this part of the chrono function, but could a solution be soemthing as simple as taking the movement out and "tweaking" the subs hands into the correct position at rest as it were? It's such a valuable watch, I don't want to knacker it before I go off on hols


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There will be a reset procedure for getting them back to zero. I don't have a clue how though.

Great simple "eazy read" dial but the integrated bracelet would make it a non starter for me.

As you say great for a beater


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mel,

Try pulling out the crown and pressing each pusher in turn..............somethimes this advances the sub dials.

Roger


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Many Thanx Roger! Tried this and managed to zero the secs sub fine









The watch now times and resets back to zero in secs. Using Roger's advice made me wonder if there was say a position 2 on the stem where the pushers would zero the minutes sub, but -









So the minutes still increments from and does a flyback to 15 minutes rather than zero? For Â£2.87 I have to get this working correctly







Tried both pushers at same time - NO! Anyone any ideas?

e~gards


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Problem might be solved! Again, playing with the advice from Roger, I'm in the middle of winding back the minutes sub using the top pusher which decrements the secs sub, but the minutes sub appears to decrement also, albeit very slowly obviously due to very small size! Trouble is I must have "WIS finger" from pushing the pusher 30 times for each minute involved = 30 x 15 = 450 pushes to get the minutes sub back to zero!









And maybe it will work, maybe it won't?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Well done Mel...

Another thing....when you change the cell...you may well find a small contact on the mech marked "AC" or "reset". using metal tweezers or similar....short this contact to the case or "battery +ve"...sometimes this will also do the trick

Cheers

Roger


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, this just got even better than before









I is a Happy Chappie!







Persevered with the pushers and eventually got back to zero on the minutes and seconds subs. Tested it out with a timer set and re-set and BINGO, back to zero every time. Very pleased with the outcome. Thanx again Roger, pointed in the right direction you did!

AND, out of the six watches in the bargain bundle, it's ended up 4 plus this one worked first time with new batteries (cells) and a good clean up was all that was required. The sixth is a bucket job, might rescue the strap and spring bars but that's all, however I don't think that's at all bad for just over a fiver. I had the cells for the others in stock, so minimal costs there, and I think SWMBO is taken with one of the ladies ones, and grand-daughters 1 and 3 are eye-ing up another couple of them.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Well done Mel...thats a result!!


----------

